# Has My Jumping Position Improved? Critique Please!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok I've been working really hard at improving my jumping position! I have 2 major faults when I jump, I drop my and and do the "chicken elbows" and I jump too far ahead! So even though I couldn't ride for like 5 months between last summer and this summer, I've really been working hard! 

These pics are from Summer '08 and so is the really bad video!! 



















These pictures and video are from last week! What do you think?? Thanks  
























And just for fun! Lib taking a really looooooong spot


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You're jumping ahead a bit. I think if you shortened your stirrups a hole or two, it might help you stay back, more upright and allow you to wait for your horse to jump. It's hard to describe, but think of keeping your body in such a position that your head is always over your feet, even while jumping. Think about closing your hip angle to push your butt back and opening your elbows to provide a good release rather than tip your body forward on takeoff. Easier said than done, but that's the goal as I understand it. Gymnastic grids help me a lot to keep from jumping ahead.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Everyones telling me to shorten my stirrups  lol I guess I should listen! I know I still have things to work on but do you think i've improved?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In the second "after" photo, yes I see improvement. In the older photos, you are seriously climbing up the horse's neck. In the bottom newer one, you're more upright and only a bit ahead of the motion. Definitely try a shorter stirrup. Your knees and thighs might not immediately thank you for it, but a solid base helps your upper body tremendously and it's all in the stirrup length.


----------

